# new Nicolai G-Boxx teaser!



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Hi all,

here's some more officially photos and specs...

Nucleon TFR Enduro "G-Boxx"

G-Boxx drivetrain
travel, adjustable 5-7 inches
custom 12mm rear hub
super stiff rear-end, perfect even for dh duties
weight = 32 pounds

more to come... including the new G-Boxx woops! almost gave out too much info


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

that is kool...are they makin a DH bike with the same set up...coz that woud be sweet...


----------



## Skygrounder (Apr 26, 2004)

Wow, that looks quite impressive! I would absolutely love to see derailleur-based transmissions go away. How efficient are those G-BOXX transmissions though? I was under the impression a regular chain drive had fairly unbelieveable efficiency, i.e. 97% or better. And what kind of gear range can you get out of them?


----------



## fr-rider (May 19, 2004)

I rode with one of the German Nicolai Team Riders a few months back, he was riding a prototype DH rig. That's probably going to be the new G-Boxx. SWEET FREAKIN BIKE!!!


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Way interesting.

What's the thought process behind the left-hand drivetrain?

The pivot co-location with the gearbox and chainring is an interesting solution to chaingrowth. Have you guys (or anyone you've heard of) experimented with a chainring mounted to a spring tensioned off center cam, similar to an idler wheel on a car engine?

Are you using Speedhub guts in there?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Indeed, a derailleur drivetrain is very efficient, so long as everything is perfectly adjusted and no outside elements contaminate the derailleur, etc.

The immense benefit a closed system such as G-Boxx offers (G-Boxx is NOT a drivetrain, merley a mounting standard for gearbox transmissions in the future) is that in situations where a typical derailleur system would fail or loose serious forward momentum (ie. mudd, snow, debris, heavy dust) and dramatically drop in efficiency, a G-Boxx would continue happily to do its job. Hence G-Boxx offers constant efficiency compared to fluctuating efficiencies of a derailleur. The gear range is selectable and comparable to a typical standard drivetrain setup.



Skygrounder said:


> Wow, that looks quite impressive! I would absolutely love to see derailleur-based transmissions go away. How efficient are those G-BOXX transmissions though? I was under the impression a regular chain drive had fairly unbelieveable efficiency, i.e. 97% or better. And what kind of gear range can you get out of them?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

The left-hand drive chain is currently the only way to utilize a heavily modified Rohloff which is inside the G-Boxx mounting system.

Stay tuned for more technical information and such... www.g-boxx.org



Speedüb Nate said:


> Way interesting.
> 
> What's the thought process behind the left-hand drivetrain?
> 
> ...


----------



## Cranks (Jan 21, 2004)

They've already got some Gboxx DH bikes on the go... the nucleon with the chain inside the stays for example....

Theres a bit of drag on the rollhoffs, but you get used to it. 14 gears too, more than any DH bike with a deraillur could have. opens up great opportunity for a granny gear on a bigger bike.


----------



## MTBsSd (Jan 12, 2004)

You should do what honda did and put everything inside a big case


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Nicolai-USA said:


> The left-hand drive chain is currently the only way to utilize a heavily modified Rohloff which is inside the G-Boxx mounting system.


1. Did/does/will Rohloff modify the hub to G-Boxx specs?

2. Those pics of the Eurobike GT G-Boxx (I think) utilizing the Nexus hub -- is that frame built to the same G-Boxx "standard", or is their standard different from yours?

3. Would you dare to tag the bike in the photo with a production date? I'm a Speedhub junkie and would love to own one amidship.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Thanks for the questions!

1. No, you will unfortunatley not be able to utilize your own Rohloff, the modifiactions are too numerous and impractical to implement with a finished product.

2. No, GT is going their own way - please note that GT refers to their design as G-Box (with a single "X"); our bikes are designed around www.g-boxx.org which has little in comon with GT and other's designs. Also, GT has not really changed their designs since the first publically showed their bike at InterBike 1997. Indeed, they do utilize the Nexus hub from Shimano which has yet to prove itself in tough and unfriendly mountain bike specific applications.

3. Many people have inquired about availability and such, all I can say is that we are fully commited to this technology and will bring it and other G-Boxx frames to market shortly... 



Speedüb Nate said:


> 1. Did/does/will Rohloff modify the hub to G-Boxx specs?
> 
> 2. Those pics of the Eurobike GT G-Boxx (I think) utilizing the Nexus hub -- is that frame built to the same G-Boxx "standard", or is their standard different from yours?
> 
> 3. Would you dare to tag the bike in the photo with a production date? I'm a Speedhub junkie and would love to own one amidship.


----------



## SuperBad (Jan 5, 2004)

Looks great! .. What will be the price point for these bikes? When can we expect to actually have a chance to get one? I am very intrigued with the idea of an internal gearbox.
SB


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

*real weight of new Nicolai*

Nucleon TFR Enduro "G-Boxx"

G-Boxx drivetrain
travel, adjustable 5-7 inches
custom 12mm rear hub
super stiff rear-end, perfect even for dh duties
weight = 32 pounds

I am a bit concerned whether 32lbs is the real weighr? according to german forum mtb-news.de and Nicolai thread <http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=107737&page=3&pp=25> the weight is more 15,5kg - 16 kg (~ 35,4lbs), so who is right?
is 32lbs a target weight and 35lbs is a current one or there is a some kind of mistake?

You also mentioned that Rohloff Hub has been heavily changed to fit new Nicolai G-Boxx design, so the question is, is it the same with maintenance procedure, i.e internal oli change?

ps. what is all about G- Boxx about? is it this new "enduro" version to be final version to be available by August?


----------



## Shibby (Jan 13, 2004)

is it just the picture (or me), or does that bike look like it has a crazy long wheelbase?


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

you know, i was trying to figure that out too. I think it must just be an optical illusion with the front wheel being turned and the angle the bike is laying at. or they just anticipate that you will be going INCREDIBLY fast on this bike and need a more DH style wheelbase. i laugh. ha.

Anyways, my god, this G-Boxx stuff is sick. Must..get..job..at..Nicolai...


----------



## bluronthetrails (Apr 25, 2004)

*that is crazy*

Damn but its like growing up and seeing bikes change before its time...It'll probly a yr. or two before those bikes become part of the retail market...wow that'll change things...BTW, like another poster said, what's the price point on that Nicolai?? or is that merely an invaluable prototype model???


----------



## Drakon (Jun 24, 2004)

And what about chain lube going to de disc pads through the disc rotor?

That could be a "little" problem.

It wouldn't be better to make a simetric G-Boxx and Rohloff internals in order to have the chain on the usual side?

Drakon


----------



## binary visions (Jan 18, 2004)

Drakon said:


> And what about chain lube going to de disc pads through the disc rotor?
> 
> That could be a "little" problem.
> 
> ...


 I wouldn't worry about little stuff like that on a proto model. The Nicolai guys are smart, and they won't want chain lube all over their rotors - I'm sure there are plans for a solution in the final model.

I'd be interested to see the effiency numbers of a derailleur drive vs. Rohloff speedhub vs. frame mounted modified Rohloff...

I'm sure those numbers will not surface during these testing stages though


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

binary visions said:


> I wouldn't worry about little stuff like that on a proto model. The Nicolai guys are smart, and they won't want chain lube all over their rotors - I'm sure there are plans for a solution in the final model.


yeah, you could easily set up an enclosed guard system since its a concentric setup. On the Nucleon model, the chain runs through the swingarm tubes which is pretty darn cool....


----------



## Shibby (Jan 13, 2004)

*Like this....*

Yeah, that is one of the coolest things I've seen. Wouldn't want to have to replace the chain though...looks like a b!tch to replace, or even to clean. Maybe they'll put the brakes on the other side for the final production model as well.



zedro said:


> yeah, you could easily set up an enclosed guard system since its a concentric setup. On the Nucleon model, the chain runs through the swingarm tubes which is pretty darn cool....


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Shibby said:


> Maybe they'll put the brakes on the other side for the final production model as well.


There's an idea! Cool setup -- my definition of top shelf bike porn.

I can't imagine chain lube on the rotor is going to be a huge issue though, unless someone is spraying it on as an aerosol and not wiping the chain afterwards.

My Speedhubs seep a little transmission oil out of the main seals -- enough to pick up a thick coat of dirt if left untouched -- and that has never affected the nearby rotor.


----------



## NRTH SHORE (Jan 24, 2004)

*how*

how much does nicolai fr frames go for in canadian dollars. g box and standard deralure?


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

NRTH SHORE said:


> how much does nicolai fr frames go for in canadian dollars. g box and standard deralure?


they arent available yet


----------



## NRTH SHORE (Jan 24, 2004)

*04*

04 frames arn't avalable yet? i thought they were...:S


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

NRTH SHORE said:


> 04 frames arn't avalable yet? i thought they were...:S


G-Boxx that is...just because they're on the website, doesnt mean you can get your hands on one. If they are avail, its certainly in limited number as i've heard about some other models. Contact Nicolai USA...why ask in a few month old thread tho....


----------



## NRTH SHORE (Jan 24, 2004)

*yea...*

just trying to get some ideas for a new frame sumthing that not every one has... plus im moving with in two hours of Calgary olyimpic park and around 5 to 8 hours from whistler n the summer so i can take racing more seriously. i know a new frame or bike isn't gona make me faster or better. but i figure before i move i should get all my bike stuff bought and in order before i move that way the gf can't ***** about me spending money while were paying for the new place. better safe than sorry. plus ill have more insentive to do well if im sitting all winter staring at a barnd new frame...


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

NRTH SHORE said:


> just trying to get some ideas for a new frame sumthing that not every one has... plus im moving with in two hours of Calgary olyimpic park and around 5 to 8 hours from whistler n the summer so i can take racing more seriously. i know a new frame or bike isn't gona make me faster or better. but i figure before i move i should get all my bike stuff bought and in order before i move that way the gf can't ***** about me spending money while were paying for the new place. better safe than sorry. plus ill have more insentive to do well if im sitting all winter staring at a barnd new frame...


keep in mind, these things can easily run 5k-cnd for the frame alone


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

They're going to run about 5100 Euro for the TFR and 5600 Euro for the TST.

I'll give you all a second to pick your jaws up off the floor....



Now, be aware that this price includes damn near EVERYTHING! The price is for a kit, with the frame and shock, G-BOXX and all necessary shifting hardware, and of course the compound rear hub.

Not many people know much about this hub, but the design is incredible. It is a two piece splined hub, with the spoke mounting section of the hub indpendent from the disc and cog mouting portion. What this means is that you can change a flat tire by removing the "wheel" part of the hub and leave the cog and disc rotor attached to the frame, preserving your chain tension and rotor alignment. Prepare for the future...


----------



## NRTH SHORE (Jan 24, 2004)

*thats intresting....*

thats intresting.... it will probly be well worth the moola.... to bad its so expensive. they look like realy nice bike... if only i can get my hands on one. 04 or later...


----------



## johnbuzzardman (Sep 28, 2004)

Gotta have one; the wave of the future...


----------



## Gramatica (Jun 25, 2004)

Me wonders how the seals are setup on the transmission itself. Repacking a hub is one thing, and then you can just clean the drivetrain......but 

Will this thing be full of fluid? 
Can you give me any type of information as to how well its sealed?

Thanks.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*sweet*

nice bike


----------



## NRTH SHORE (Jan 24, 2004)

*transmision fluid????*



Gramatica said:


> Me wonders how the seals are setup on the transmission itself. Repacking a hub is one thing, and then you can just clean the drivetrain......but
> 
> Will this thing be full of fluid?
> Can you give me any type of information as to how well its sealed?
> ...


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

believe its ATF.

anything can leak, like a fork. From what i've heard, they seem to be fairly reliable


----------



## Gramatica (Jun 25, 2004)

zedro said:


> believe its ATF.
> 
> anything can leak, like a fork. From what i've heard, they seem to be fairly reliable


thanks guys.


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

Nicolai-USA said:


> 2. No, GT is going their own way - please note that GT refers to their design as G-Box (with a single "X"); our bikes are designed around www.g-boxx.org which has little in comon with GT and other's designs. Also, GT has not really changed their designs since the first publically showed their bike at InterBike 1997. Indeed, they do utilize the Nexus hub from Shimano which has yet to prove itself in tough and unfriendly mountain bike specific applications.


Of course, you conveniently left out the fact that the hub that GT is CURRENTLY using is specifically designed for off-road now

The GT also has a cool elongated dogbone linkage setup, and I seem to recall the original GT G-box was a non-linkage monopivot.

So basically, it's a totally different bike.


----------



## NRTH SHORE (Jan 24, 2004)

*i didn't know Gt had*

i didn't know GT made a special hub? guess i better check out the gt web site too. .... i know the idrive works cuz well i own an i drive.


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

i recall the old GT G-Box had the same basic suspension configuation, since people were confused about it then.

GT didnt make a special hub, its Shimano's new Nexus 8 sport that its using. I'm guessing the G-Box has been waiting all this time for it...


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

NRTH SHORE said:


> i didn't know GT made a special hub? guess i better check out the gt web site too. .... i know the idrive works cuz well i own an i drive.


they dont, shimano makes it. It was originally a 7 spd internally geared nexus hub.

The new version uses a new version of that same hub, that is designed for more abuse.

A fairly simple integrated 7 speed hub at a resonable cost would take the DH and FR world by storm. I have to wonder why no one has come out with one, but I suspect the reason is that it will make so much of Shimanos crap obsolete. Still, it would be a great thing. We don't need a flipping $5300 nicolai FRAME, just a $199 7 speed hub....Think of the possabilities. (it would need some sort of tensioning device though).


----------

